

National Enquirer says Apple CEO Steve Jobs has six weeks to live - mayutana
http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/303764

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228842>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228854>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230042>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230361>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230497>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230702>

I seriously hope I never become famous.

------
mooism2
If you add up all the publications this story has appeared in, he must have at
least 60 years ahead of him.

